# Should student athletes get paid?



## greene_dawg (Sep 9, 2010)

This one should be good. First of all I'm not making excuses for AJ. He was wrong in that he broke the rules but it does bring up the age old question. Should CFB players get a little jingle for their services? I'm not talking a ton of money. Let's say $1000/month... I can't wait to see who is the first one who says "NO, the get free education!", as if anyone in the NCAA or these colleges really think these kids getting a degree trumps the revenue they make.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 9, 2010)

simply put, no i don't think they should be paid.  if you pay the football players, you also have to pay the women's water polo team too.  these kids are getting a free education and housing as it is.  there is your free education post.  i understand that the universities are making money off of these kids, but at the same time, the universities are preparing them for the next stage of life, whether it be with job skills, or an opportunity to play a professional sport.  

look at how many schools made money last year, not many.  from the universities perspective, they have to stay afloat too.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Sep 9, 2010)

They will if they are good enough to make the pros. Otherwise they were not all that good. 
"A candle is a bright light in total darkness."


----------



## erniesp (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't think they should be paid to play football. I do think that they should get a precentage of the money for each Jersey sold with their number.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 9, 2010)

i whole-heartedly believe that these kids are getting paid with the education and room and board. they're travel expenses are covered for road games as well. it is called earning your stripes. if they perform as expected, then they will get paid, quite well in fact, by either signing a pro contract or using their degree to get a good job.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 9, 2010)

For most of these kids their football scholarship is a ticket out of bad neighborhoods, bad life styles, and a bad future. College football can be a springboard to a pro football career for the very few, and for the others an education (if they use it) they can benefit from for life. That education is worth tens of thousands of dollars by itself.
If they start paying college players how long will it be before we start hearing the same arguements coming from the high school level?


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 9, 2010)

bullgator said:


> For most of these kids their football scholarship is a ticket out of bad neighborhoods, bad life styles, and a bad future.



noel devine comes to mind.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 9, 2010)

So it seems that most of you think it's cool for the NCAA to run a billion + dollar industry on these guys playing football, using their likeness in video games, selling their jerseys in return for a dorm room, a free ride to the football games, a meal card, and an education that nobody gives a hoot if they actually get or not... Saying they are getting an education is a front. As far as paying the water polo team, only in a socialist society would you have to pay them. It could simply be based on a % of revenue you make for the school.


----------



## Jranger (Sep 9, 2010)

Hard enough keeping players out of trouble without giving them the $$$ to help find it...


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 9, 2010)

Jranger said:


> Hard enough keeping players out of trouble without giving them the $$$ to help find it...



I could argue the exact opposite. AJ Green is a prime example.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 9, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> So it seems that most of you think it's cool for the NCAA to run a billion + dollar industry on these guys playing football, using their likeness in video games, selling their jerseys in return for a dorm room, a free ride to the football games, a meal card, and an education that nobody gives a hoot if they actually get or not... As far as paying the water polo team, only in a socialist society would you have to pay them. It could simply be based on a % of revenue you make for the school.



 socialist??? ...you've been listening to too much Boortz
Look plain and simple...the superstars get A WHOLE LOT MORE than just the "free education" room an board etc., etc.,...what they really get is EXPOSURE,  invaluable training and preparation to have a chance at being a pro.
Do these athletes pay for the weight training? high protein 3 squares a day meals ( I remember eating my share of raman noodle dinners)  Do they pay to be taught proper techniques? oh and what about the "fringe benefits" of being a star athlete?...NO COLLEGE ATHLETES SHOULD NOT BE PAID,...in most cases they receive more than they return.
JMHO


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 9, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> It could simply be based on a % of revenue you make for the school.




so does a 3rd string snapper get the same amount as the starting qb?


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 9, 2010)

i agree, rip.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 9, 2010)

Who says that these pro level athletes have to go to college? The can go to open try outs and skip college if the system is abusing them so bad. They are being well compensated for their services.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 9, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> I could argue the exact opposite. AJ Green is a prime example.




i don't think aj sold that jersey cause he was lacking money to get by.  he made a bad choice, plain and simple.  he saw easy money and he went for it.  i hate that it happened, but that is something he knew was wrong and did so anyway.  i imagine if aj was getting $1,000 a month from the school, that he still would have made the same choice.  he is a good kid, but did something that he shouldn't have.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> So it seems that most of you think it's cool for the NCAA to run a billion + dollar industry on these guys playing football, using their likeness in video games, selling their jerseys in return for a dorm room, a free ride to the football games, a meal card, and an education that nobody gives a hoot if they actually get or not... Saying they are getting an education is a front. As far as paying the water polo team, only in a socialist society would you have to pay them. It could simply be based on a % of revenue you make for the school.



Rex already hit on the implications of Title 9, but take it one step further:
You are thinking about the successful programs that brought in millions( which is a very low percentage overall). Okay, say you start allowing schools to pay only football players. How much? Is there a cap? Successful programs will have the funds to stay on top by skimming the top recruits right off the bat. Next will be the lawsuits by other colleges for unfair advantage and of course, the athletes in other sports will want to be compensated as well.
 What about Division 2 schools? The ones on a shoe string budget with no TV contracts?
  Players get room, board, books, tuition, a chance to see the world, be on TV, and if they are talented enough, a shot at the Pro's. If they don't make it, they have their degree to use in the real world.


----------



## jmar28 (Sep 9, 2010)

haha, it's pretty funny to me. You obviously being a UGA fan as am I and most of the posters on here, if you were to sit back and think if this happened to another player on another team would this question even come to your  mind?

Of course they should not be paid, free education free room and board  free meals..... free free free everything.

If they start getting paid, then what will all the die hard college fans do when it becomes all about the money to the student athletes


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 9, 2010)

jmar28 said:


> If they start getting paid, then what will all the die hard college fans do when it becomes all about the money to the student athletes



which is why so many people are big time college football fans and not nfl.  the other issue i see is this, say texas continues to dominate in money brought in, are they going to pay more to their football players than a smaller school, because they have the funds and can do it?  the recruiting biz is already slick enough as is, now it would be enticing these kids with more money to come to their school over school x.  you start paying kids and some might lose their drive, to some extent.


----------



## jmar28 (Sep 9, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> which is why so many people are big time college football fans and not nfl.  the other issue i see is this, say texas continues to dominate in money brought in, are they going to pay more to their football players than a smaller school, because they have the funds and can do it?  the recruiting biz is already slick enough as is, now it would be enticing these kids with more money to come to their school over school x.  you start paying kids and some might lose their drive, to some extent.



Well it seems to gatorcountry the only difference between the NFL and College ball is money

See my sig line


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 9, 2010)

Meriwether Mike said:


> Who says that these pro level athletes have to go to college? The can go to open try outs and skip college if the system is abusing them so bad. They are being well compensated for their services.



Ummmm wrong. This is not the NBA. The NFL will not accept kids unless they are 3 years removed from highschool.


----------



## reylamb (Sep 9, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> So it seems that most of you think it's cool for the NCAA to run a billion + dollar industry on these guys playing football, using their likeness in video games, selling their jerseys in return for a dorm room, a free ride to the football games, a meal card, and an education that nobody gives a hoot if they actually get or not... Saying they are getting an education is a front. As far as paying the water polo team, only in a socialist society would you have to pay them. It could simply be based on a % of revenue you make for the school.



Socialist or not, please reference TitleIX.......every team with scholarship athletes would have to get paid.  That is the law.  Otherwise it is discrimination......or so they tell me.

The elite athletes are getting as much as they are giving, getting ready for that first big payday.  The guys that will never make it in professional sports are getting just as much, an education to prepare them for post college work.  Gee, kinda the same thing the future pros are doing in college, getting prepared for the future.

Nope, paying athletes opens up a slippery slope no one wants to go down.  Can you imaging what would happen if T Boone opened up his checkbook at Okie State?  Man, they could have one heck of a program every year.

Just because some of the athletes do not take advantage of the free education they have access to does not mean it is not a form of payment.


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 9, 2010)

Agreed, no way! They are already getting about 80 grand worth of free ed, living, and meals, and opportunity to make something of their lives that otherwise wouldn't happen, at least not at a very good university like they have been blessed with.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 9, 2010)

Maybe the universities should be paid something by the NFL for basically providing them with a free minor league system...

I don't think the kids should be paid, but I do think they should be able to hire an agent whenever they want to.

If they were going to pay the kids, it would have to be a standard amount and would have to be equal across the board from every school.  Money paid can not be a recruiting tool.  It needs to be a standard stipend.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 9, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Maybe the universities should be paid something by the NFL for basically providing them with a free minor league system...
> 
> I don't think the kids should be paid, but I do think they should be able to hire an agent whenever they want to.
> 
> If they were going to pay the kids, it would have to be a standard amount and would have to be equal across the board from every school.  Money paid can not be a recruiting tool.  It needs to be a standard stipend.




bad idea.  when can they hire an agent, freshman year of college or freshman year of high school?  if you hire an agent in college, that agent is going to be looking at what is best for "him", the agent.  so all of a sudden, the athlete is listening to his agent, instead of his coaches and training staff.  

what if a player tweaks a hammy and the trainers say he should be out 2 weeks and along comes the agent, saying that he should sit out 4 weeks, because he needs to be thinking about his draft status etc.  all of a sudden, you have an outsider influencing a single player, when he is not actually connected to the program, but again is only concerned about his own well being, down the road.

what's next, holding out during spring and summer practice, cause you don't feel like you are getting your reps?


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 9, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> bad idea.  when can they hire an agent, freshman year of college or freshman year of high school?  if you hire an agent in college, that agent is going to be looking at what is best for "him", the agent.  so all of a sudden, the athlete is listening to his agent, instead of his coaches and training staff.
> 
> what if a player tweaks a hammy and the trainers say he should be out 2 weeks and along comes the agent, saying that he should sit out 4 weeks, because he needs to be thinking about his draft status etc.  all of a sudden, you have an outsider influencing a single player, when he is not actually connected to the program, but again is only concerned about his own well being, down the road.
> 
> what's next, holding out during spring and summer practice, cause you don't feel like you are getting your reps?



Exactly!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 9, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> bad idea.  when can they hire an agent, freshman year of college or freshman year of high school?  if you hire an agent in college, that agent is going to be looking at what is best for "him", the agent.  so all of a sudden, the athlete is listening to his agent, instead of his coaches and training staff.
> 
> what if a player tweaks a hammy and the trainers say he should be out 2 weeks and along comes the agent, saying that he should sit out 4 weeks, because he needs to be thinking about his draft status etc.  all of a sudden, you have an outsider influencing a single player, when he is not actually connected to the program, but again is only concerned about his own well being, down the road.
> 
> what's next, holding out during spring and summer practice, cause you don't feel like you are getting your reps?



if he wants to...

I think a player should be free to be represented by whomever he chooses.  And if he wants to believe his agent and sit for 4 weeks then the school he plays for can cut him and revoke his scholarship because he didn't fulfil his end of the bargain.

Some teams in baseball won't deal with certain agents because of their abuse of power and overwhelming demands.  I think agent/school/player relationships would reach a nice level of equilibrium pretty quick.

and if a player doesn't feel like he needs o play college ball to make it to the pros, then more power to him.  the NFL rules dont say anything about college, just have to be 3 years removed from HS.  colleges need players, agents need players, but players will realize they need college in order to get to the NFL.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 9, 2010)

jmar28 said:


> haha, it's pretty funny to me. You obviously being a UGA fan as am I and most of the posters on here, if you were to sit back and think if this happened to another player on another team would this question even come to your  mind?
> 
> Of course they should not be paid, free education free room and board  free meals..... free free free everything.
> 
> If they start getting paid, then what will all the die hard college fans do when it becomes all about the money to the student athletes



First of all, you're wrong. I've thought about this for years as has most every CFB fan. Second of all, I'm not talking about millions so no, it wouldn't be all about the money. I'm talking enough money for pizza and beer or a date every once in a while.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 9, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> First of all, you're wrong. I've thought about this for years as has most every CFB fan. Second of all, I'm not talking about millions so no, it wouldn't be all about the money. I'm talking enough money for pizza and beer or a date every once in a while.



and the same amount for every kid on scholarship, no matter which school he plays at and no matter if he's the starting QB or the 4th string offensive tackle.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 9, 2010)

Some of y'all are looking at it under the current restrictions that are in place such as Title IX. Toss that mess out of the window too... My opinion is that I'd be for any scholarship college athlete that the NCAA makes a profit of of to get paid. For example, every D1 CFB on ship would make $1000/month, CBB maybe 2/3 that, and so on. I don't buy in to the "they're getting a free education, food, room and board" crowd. A star CFB player makes the NCAA millions and the Universities say "we'll give you a free ride to a basket weaving degree and we'll even give you tutors to help you out. Not because we care, but because you sell tickets and bring in revenue!!! We'll even throw in a 12x12 room with bunks, three squares, and a couple of protien shakes here and there. You gotta be in shape to make us money you know... You can't have a job. This is going to be your job." I just think it's all a farce. Does anyone really believe that UGA cares if AJ Green gets a degree or that UF cares if Jeff Demps graduates??? I'll answer it for you guys. NO THEY DON'T. They are there first and foremost to make money for the college and the NCAA and anyone who doesn't believe that has a pretty naive perspective on CFB. I'm not saying make the guys millionares. I'm saying give them the chance to make a little pocket change so they don't have to go to runners, etc to do it. And to Doc's point, yes the third string QB at Fresno would have to get the same benefit as the starter at USC.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 9, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> and the same amount for every kid on scholarship, no matter which school he plays at and no matter if he's the starting QB or the 4th string offensive tackle.



Exactly.


----------



## maker4life (Sep 9, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Ummmm wrong. This is not the NBA. The NFL will not accept kids unless they are 3 years removed from highschool.



Ummm  the NFL isn't the only league out there . The are hundreds of semi pro or even arena teams around the country these kids can hone their craft with if they don't like the NCAA .


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 9, 2010)

maker4life said:


> Ummm  the NFL isn't the only league out there . The are hundreds of semi pro or even arena teams around the country these kids can hone their craft with if they don't like the NCAA .



Name 'em... The NFL loves CFB. Doesn't cost them a dime to have a great and hyped up farm system.


----------



## bnew17 (Sep 9, 2010)

no way they should get paid , and i used to be a student athlete. I dont know of any that ever thought otherwise.


----------



## maker4life (Sep 9, 2010)

Where do you want me to start ? There's three semi pro teams within sixty miles of freaking Cairo . One in Thomasville , one in Tallahassee , one in Albany . Should I go on?


http://www.semiprofootball.org/


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 9, 2010)

maker4life said:


> Where do you want me to start ? There's three semi pro teams within sixty miles of freaking Cairo . One in Thomasville , one in Tallahassee , one in Albany . Should I go on?
> 
> 
> http://www.semiprofootball.org/



Are you really comparing this to CFB? You said it all when you said there are three teams within sixty miles of "freaking" Cairo. Be real.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 9, 2010)

bnew17 said:


> no way they should get paid , and i used to be a student athlete. I dont know of any that ever thought otherwise.



Did you make millions for your university?


----------



## maker4life (Sep 9, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Name 'em... The NFL loves CFB. Doesn't cost them a dime to have a great and hyped up farm system.



And the players get to showcase themselves on a national stage while putting themselves in positon to recieve multi million dollar contracts . All while hopefully recieving a college education .


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 9, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> so does a 3rd string snapper get the same amount as the starting qb?



Yep. If he's on ship.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 9, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Some of y'all are looking at it under the current restrictions that are in place such as Title IX. Toss that mess out of the window too... My opinion is that I'd be for any scholarship college athlete that the NCAA makes a profit of of to get paid. For example, every D1 CFB on ship would make $1000/month, CBB maybe 2/3 that, and so on. I don't buy in to the "they're getting a free education, food, room and board" crowd. A star CFB player makes the NCAA millions and the Universities say "we'll give you a free ride to a basket weaving degree and we'll even give you tutors to help you out. Not because we care, but because you sell tickets and bring in revenue!!! We'll even throw in a 12x12 room with bunks, three squares, and a couple of protien shakes here and there. You gotta be in shape to make us money you know... You can't have a job. This is going to be your job." I just think it's all a farce. Does anyone really believe that UGA cares if AJ Green gets a degree or that UF cares if Jeff Demps graduates??? I'll answer it for you guys. NO THEY DON'T. They are there first and foremost to make money for the college and the NCAA and anyone who doesn't believe that has a pretty naive perspective on CFB. I'm not saying make the guys millionares. I'm saying give them the chance to make a little pocket change so they don't have to go to runners, etc to do it. And to Doc's point, yes the third string QB at Fresno would have to get the same benefit as the starter at USC.



Well it's obvious from your own statement, that you aren't interested in honest discourse, since you are asking and then answering your own questions, merely expressing your opinion...
99.9% of these post are against your opinion, so you've gotten your answer.
Have a nice day


----------



## maker4life (Sep 9, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Are you really comparing this to CFB? You said it all when you said there are three teams within sixty miles of "freaking" Cairo. Be real.



You asked a question and got an answer . Not my fault you don't know what all's out there .


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 9, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Some of y'all are looking at it under the current restrictions that are in place such as Title IX. Toss that mess out of the window too... My opinion is that I'd be for any scholarship college athlete that the NCAA makes a profit of of to get paid. For example, every D1 CFB on ship would make $1000/month, CBB maybe 2/3 that, and so on. I don't buy in to the "they're getting a free education, food, room and board" crowd. A star CFB player makes the NCAA millions and the Universities say "we'll give you a free ride to a basket weaving degree and we'll even give you tutors to help you out. Not because we care, but because you sell tickets and bring in revenue!!! We'll even throw in a 12x12 room with bunks, three squares, and a couple of protien shakes here and there. You gotta be in shape to make us money you know... You can't have a job. This is going to be your job." I just think it's all a farce. Does anyone really believe that UGA cares if AJ Green gets a degree or that UF cares if Jeff Demps graduates??? I'll answer it for you guys. NO THEY DON'T. They are there first and foremost to make money for the college and the NCAA and anyone who doesn't believe that has a pretty naive perspective on CFB. I'm not saying make the guys millionares. I'm saying give them the chance to make a little pocket change so they don't have to go to runners, etc to do it. And to Doc's point, yes the third string QB at Fresno would have to get the same benefit as the starter at USC.



so the star player on the hoops team is set to make less than the 3rd string long snapper, who brings nothing to the table, other than being a body on the practice field?  don't think that would make sense either.  

and if universities only cared about making money, with no concern about them graduating, i don't believe you would see these kids suspended by the program, for things such as dui, theft, underage drinking etc.  if it's all about the money, they would want the best players on the field at all times, cause that is what is going to win games, fill the stands and increase outside revenue of merchandise.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 9, 2010)

maker4life said:


> You asked a question and got an answer . Not my fault you don't know what all's out there .



You and I both know that there is only one single legitimate way to get to the NFL with the very very very rare exception. You naming the Cairo fighting duck billed platypuses as an alternative to getting to theNFL is laughable.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 9, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Well it's obvious from your own statement, that you aren't interested in honest discourse, since you are asking and then answering your own questions, merely expressing your opinion...
> 99.9% of these post are against your opinion, so you've gotten your answer.
> Have a nice day



Then I'll ask you and wait for your answer. I'll applaud you if you can answer all four without looking them up.

What was Terrance Cody's jersey number?
How many sacks did he have last year?
What did he major in?
What was his GPA?


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 9, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Then I'll ask you and wait for your answer. I'll applaud you if you can answer all four without looking them up.
> 
> What was Terrance Cody's jersey number?
> How many sacks did he have last year?
> ...


 
62

1

buisness

2.8


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 9, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> 62
> 
> 1
> 
> ...



That's funny. When Cody was asked it was "Consumer Science, I think... I keep forgetting it."

NEWPORT BEACH, Calif. –- Terrence Cody is the biggest guy on Alabama’s team, but he’s also the funniest.

So as the Crimson Tide’s 6-5, 354-pound nose guard met with the media on Sunday, it’s no surprise that his corner of the ballroom at the Newport Beach Marriott and Spa was usually filled with the most laughter.

The jovial Cody was in such a good mood that he even joked about Nick Saban’s height.

Asked his first memory of Saban, Cody cracked, “I really thought he would have been bigger than he was. I was like, ‘Man, this guy’s a midget.’ ”

[+] EnlargeTerrence Cody
AP Photo/Mark J. TerrillTerrence Cody, left, the biggest member of the Alabama Crimson Tide team is also its funniest.
Later, Cody was discussing the advantages and disadvantages of being so big outside of football.

He said one of the advantages was being able to intimidate people with his size.

“That lets you do a lot more things that short people can’t do,” he said laughing. “I have to help coach Saban on and off the bus.”

For the record, one of the disadvantages of being so big, according to Cody, is not being able to get on certain rides at amusement parks.

That and navigating airplane bathrooms.

“It's terrible,” Cody said. “I got in there, but it took a while to get in there because it’s not that big of a door. Once I got in there, it was like, ‘This is it?’”

Later, Cody was talking about being on track to graduate in May and said he still needed two more classes. Somebody asked him what his degree was in. He paused, stammered for a few seconds, looked up and smiled and then muttered something under his breath.

“I keep forgetting it … consumer science, I think,” Cody said.

The two-time All-American was involved in the most memorable play of the season for Alabama when he blocked the Tennessee field goal attempt as time expired. It was his second block of the game and saved the Crimson Tide's season. The scene of Cody ripping off his helmet right after the block and racing across the field is an image that won’t soon be forgotten by Alabama fans.

But his memory of the play?

“I got a good jump and got some pressure, stuck my arm up and closed my eyes,” Cody said.

Finally, having a linebacker as knowledgeable about the defense as Rolando McClain has made everybody’s life easier on defense, according to Cody.

McClain’s the guy who gets everybody lined up and helps cover up mistakes.

“Without him, I’d say ... we wouldn’t have any butt at all because we’d be getting chewed out so much,” Cody said. “Coach Saban would be chewing us until we didn’t have anything to chew.”


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 9, 2010)

Some of you bos are mighty quick to throw out the old stand bys about free education and etc.  I'm not saying you're wrong, I just don't see how anybody can see this as such a cut and dried issue.  Here's what Tony Barnhart said about it:




I’ll be honest. My first reaction when I heard of A.J. Green’s four-game suspension was one of anger.

And it wasn’t because Green owes any of us anything. I want to see the guy play because he’s a great player. And when there is a big game like Saturday’s between Georgia and South Carolina I want both teams to have all of their weapons. I love college football and I want to see great players play. And we’ve got too many guys who are not playing right now because of NCAA rules violations.

No, I was angry at A.J. because it seems so unnecessary. Early next year A.J. Green is going to be a very wealthy man because he is going to turn pro. So the money was coming. A.J. is a smart kid and he knew that there is no level where selling his jersey for a lousy $1,000 bucks was not a rules violation. The risk/reward/punishment equation for doing this just didn’t add up.

If this NCAA ruling stands (three more games on suspension), and it shouldn’t because it’s excessive, what should be an unforgettable junior season for Green will be forever tainted with “Yeah, he was good but he missed four games.” That made me sad and, at first, angry.

But I learned a long time ago that it’s easy for us adults to wag our fingers and say “Hey, those are the rules. You gotta follow them.” We’re not in the kid’s shoes. We don’t have to watch while the schools fill the stadiums, accept millions from television and make more millions from selling his jersey (with his name on it) while the system pats us on the head and assures us that our day is coming if we’ll only be patient. We really only learn that kind of patience as an adult. Youth, by its very defintion, is not patient.

Understand that the NCAA makes these rules not to regulate what actually happens, like one kid selling a jersey for $1,000. The rules are in place to control what COULD happen–like a kid selling 500 jerseys (provided to him by an agent) for $1,000 each. The NCAA punishes the nickle and dime stuff in hopes of preventing something really big and bad from happening.

When Oklahoma State wide receiver Dez Bryant lied to investigators about his relationship with Deion Sanders, the NCAA banned him for the rest of his junior season. Bryant was not truthful but was his lie REALLY that bad? Well, no but the move sent a chilling message to other athletes: Lie to NCAA investigators and you’re done. That message was received and understood. Now before every interview with the NCAA the kid has the fear of God put in him. That was by design.

Yes, the financial end of college athletics is certainly to the benefit of the schools. It’s all one big double standard, we know that. But certain things are just a blatant slap in the face to these guys. The fact that A.J. Green may lose a third of his junior season for selling a jersey while the University Bookstore sells a bunch of them is a double slap. It’s the establishment telling these kids: We can make money off your talent and fame in every dang way we please. If you try it, though, we’ll use the rules to take you out and to keep you in line.
The NCAA enforcement people have been working overtime this summer trying to keep a lid on a bunch of these issues from Agent Gate to Hotel Gate. At the core of all of them is a system where the athletes realize on a daily basis that they are getting a raw deal. They get to the point where they don’t care any more. It’s “hey, if they catch me they catch me but I’m not taking this any more.”

We as fans wonder where the loyalty is to the institution. But through the eyes of a young kid from modest or poor circumstances, that loyalty street seems to only run one way.I don’t have a lot of answers for you this morning but I would suggest this: A school like Georgia should be able to sell all of the No. 8 jerseys it wants. The jersey and the number belong to the school.

But when some schools–and I am told that Georgia is not one of them–start putting name on the back on the jersey then you have crossed an ethical line. What the kid did on the field made that jersey more valuable than a generic one. He created that extra value and cannot share in it. So the school shouldn’t share in it either.
So let’s just end that practice. Is it a little thing in the grand scheme of things? Absolutely. But it would be one less slap in the face to a group of people who are getting tired of being pushed around.


----------



## jmar28 (Sep 9, 2010)

here is a good link to an article about your OP

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/65201-why-college-football-players-should-not-get-paid-to-play


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 9, 2010)

And the rebuttal... 
http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/columns/story?columnist=gilmore_rod&id=2733624

It's time to end the charade of amateurism in college football and let the athletes share in the spoils of this multibillion-dollar entertainment industry. Sure, at one time college football was consistent with the mission of a university to educate and provide for the well-being of its student body. However, college football is no longer very different from the NFL. It's part of the entertainment industry. Yet one big difference between the two remains: College players don't get paid. It's time to change this.

Recent events clearly make it a farce for the NCAA officials to hide behind the shield of amateurism. Just consider the massive amount of money colleges are raking in and spending these days. While Vince Young led the Longhorns to a national championship,Texas earned a reported $42 million profit from football during the '05-'06 fiscal year. Michigan earned approximately $37 million, while Florida earned $32 million during that same period. Where does all the money come from? You already know. Just like in the NFL, it comes from television, marketing and media rights, tickets and luxury box/suite income. Further proof of the entertainment might of college football is the fact that we saw the BCS games spread out over a full week, which included four games shown in prime time, including three on non-holiday weekdays.

Is it any wonder that the college presidents voted in favor of adding a 12th game last season? That 12th game helped add to the bottom line. Now, some of the colleges are playing almost as many games as the NFL teams. Twelve schools played 14 games! You might expect that of Florida and Arkansas, but Ohio? Central Michigan? Southern Miss? C'mon.

Since the NCAA won't let schools pay players, a huge amount of this money goes to coaches and facilities. NFL teams have elaborate stadiums with skyboxes and expensive training facilities. Well, so do the colleges. They've jumped into the arms race by dropping big cash on these facilities. For example, Oklahoma State is receiving $165 million from business tycoon T. Boone Pickens to upgrade its facilities. Michigan spent a reported $226 million upgrading its stadium and adding suites and luxury boxes. Texas dropped $150 million on its digs. Those are just a few examples.

A Change Of Plans
The coaches are getting more than their fair share, too. According to published reports, at least 42 of the 119 coaches in Division I-A earn more than $1 million per year. At least nine receive more than $2 million annually. (Not all schools are required to disclose this salary information.) In the BCS conferences (ACC, Big East, Big Ten, Big 12, Pac-10 and SEC), the average coaching salary is $1.4 million. Oh, but that's just for starters. Recently, the University of Alabama bestowed a lavish, reportedly eight-year, $32 million guaranteed contract on coach Nick Saban to lure him from the NFL's Miami Dolphins. But let's not single out Bama. Iowa's Kirk Ferentz reportedly will earn more than $4.6 million in a 13-month period ending in June. Oklahoma's Bob Stoops reportedly receives a guaranteed minimum of $3 million annually.

Juxtapose Saban's $4 million annual salary with the approximate $15,000 annual full-ride football scholarship a native Alabama player receives at the University of Alabama (only guaranteed for a single year). The national average for the cost of tuition, room and board at a public university is approximately $13,000 and approximately $30,000 at a private university, according to the USA Today.

It's time to let the players have a piece of the pie. You can't possibly convince me that Charlie Weis is worth more to Notre Dame than Brady Quinn. Kids aren't buying Weis jerseys. They're buying Quinn jerseys. Indeed, a few Florida and Ohio State players complained before the Tostitos BCS National Championship Game that they were being exploited -- and they are. I was pretty happy to receive my bowl watch and adidas warm-ups back in the day when my team went to a bowl, but the head coach wasn't cashing in million-dollar checks back in the '80s.

Players have an absolute right to be envious and feel exploited. The age-old rationale that the student-athlete's "free education" is equivalent in value to his athletic labor doesn't wash anymore. It's not equivalent. The national average graduation rate is 55 percent for Division I-A football players, according to the federal government's calculation. However, many of the biggest programs struggle to meet the average. Here are a few examples: Texas, 29 percent; LSU, 37 percent; Florida, 42 percent; Alabama, 47 percent; Ohio State, 49 percent; and USC, 52 percent. Clearly, a significant number of football players aren't receiving the benefit of the bargain of this "free education." The mandatory and "voluntary" workouts are often at odds with obtaining that "free education."

There have been previous calls to pay players, but they have been resisted by NCAA administrators and many coaches. Here's an alternative: Put some of those millions generated by this business into a trust to be used by players after their collegiate careers are completed. The funds could be used by players for a variety of purposes, such as completing a graduate degree, starting a business, making a down payment on a house, etc. I'd make the players who have an NFL career and earn over a certain threshold amount ineligible (based on the reasoning that the school has assisted them in cashing in on a career). But those guys are the exception, not the rule. The guy who will never cash in on the NFL career deserves to be compensated as much as any coach or administrator. Would it be so awful if Alabama paid Saban $3 million a year instead of $4 million and the difference went into a fund for Bama players?

It's time to change this antiquated system. It's time to stop using players as cheap labor. It's time to do right by the players.


----------



## bnew17 (Sep 9, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Did you make millions for your university?



I have no idea how much i made for my university. I never thought to ask 

Playing a collegiate sport is not a job, its a priviledge. Even though you may be busier than most people with jobs ...its still NOT a job. In most cases your tuition, books, boarding, and food is paid for. AND to think the school should pay you on top of that? I dont think so, thats ridiculous. In college you play because you have pride in your school and because you love the game,,,, and if you are good enough you will make it to the next level and get paid for your services (ive experienced both and these are just my opinions) .  Yes , AJ Green has generated a ton of money to the Univ of Ga but that still does not merit him getting a paycheck for it. Without the Univ of Ga or ANY college for that matter, AJ Green would be AJ who? AJ needs UGA as much as UGA needs AJ. 

There is NO chance that student athletes will ever get paid for playing.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 9, 2010)

I say no. I think it would make the larger schools richer and would hurt the struggling programs that much more. Sure, Georgia could afford to pay them but what about the smaller schools that don't bring in 90,000 every weekend they play?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 9, 2010)

Don't think that athletics are the only scholly's bringing money into the universities.

Academic scholly's get you bright kids , who do bright research that then gets published which gets you into the rankings on USnews & WR or Barrons, companies like mine then target those schools for recruiting, pumping millions of dollars into those school systems to develop pipeline of technical and leadership talent.

Athletics only get the attention because it is on TV.  Both Athletic and Academic scholarships are paying students to go to school already.  And the universities are making money on both accounts....


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 9, 2010)

bnew17 said:


> I have no idea how much i made for my university. I never thought to ask
> 
> Playing a collegiate sport is not a job, its a priviledge. Even though you may be busier than most people with jobs ...its still NOT a job. In most cases your tuition, books, boarding, and food is paid for. AND to think the school should pay you on top of that? I dont think so, thats ridiculous. In college you play because you have pride in your school and because you love the game,,,, and if you are good enough you will make it to the next level and get paid for your services (ive experienced both and these are just my opinions) .  Yes , AJ Green has generated a ton of money to the Univ of Ga but that still does not merit him getting a paycheck for it. Without the Univ of Ga or ANY college for that matter, AJ Green would be AJ who? AJ needs UGA as much as UGA needs AJ. And you are dead wrong in your statement that there is NO change of CFB players ever getting paid. Many of them are getting paid right now, they just have to do it under the table.
> 
> There is NO chance that student athletes will ever get paid for playing.



I appreciate the stance that it is a privilege but I'm just saying that to say they are getting a free education out of the deal is silly. Most of them don't graduate and the ones that do, many of them end up with a next to worthless degrees. And you're right, football players need CFB because their is no other legit way to showcase your talent and that is by design. Why would the NFL want to create a minor league when they have one for free?


----------



## whitworth (Sep 9, 2010)

*Get used to it*

The academically unqualified and the cheats will cost college football programs big time costs.  

Twitter has killed secrecy on a college campus.

It's been nearly thirty years since Jan Kemp's suit.  Maybe some folks in Athens are a little slow on the uptake.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 9, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> Don't think that athletics are the only scholly's bringing money into the universities.
> 
> Academic scholly's get you bright kids , who do bright research that then gets published which gets you into the rankings on USnews & WR or Barrons, companies like mine then target those schools for recruiting, pumping millions of dollars into those school systems to develop pipeline of technical and leadership talent.
> 
> Athletics only get the attention because it is on TV.  Both Athletic and Academic scholarships are paying students to go to school already.  And the universities are making money on both accounts....



Pretty good point Irish but I'd change your comment to say that athletics only gets attention because millions of people will spend thousands each year to watch it for entertainment. No Vegas odds on research publishing.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 9, 2010)

They get paid.  It is called a scholarship, room and board paid, monthly stipends.


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 9, 2010)

Are scholarship athletes allowed to have a normal part time job? Ex. working at wal mart or mcdonalds on their off time? I thought I heard before that they couldn't, does anyone know?


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh they get paid alright, ask Albert Means.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 9, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Then I'll ask you and wait for your answer. I'll applaud you if you can answer all four without looking them up.
> 
> What was Terrance Cody's jersey number?
> How many sacks did he have last year?
> ...



Wow Greene,...you got me I can't answer any of the 4 questions...so what is your point? and how is it germane to your original topic? ... are you trying to make the argument that most fans will know #'s 1&2 but have no clue as to 3 &4? ...who cares? that's what fans do...but the Universities who bring on these athletes and provide them with FREE training along with education and a legit shot at the pros,...they will know,...you are looking at this issue purely from a fans perspective that is obvious,...you are not addressing the big picture...howz that for your answer?


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 9, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> Oh they get paid alright, ask Albert Means.



When is the last time that you came up with anything original, pertinent and timely?....

...and ain't Karma a be aytch?


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 9, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Wow Greene,...you got me I can't answer any of the 4 questions...so what is your point? and how is it germane to your original topic? ... are you trying to make the argument that most fans will know #'s 1&2 but have no clue as to 3 &4? ...who cares? that's what fans do...but the Universities who bring on these athletes and provide them with FREE training along with education and a legit shot at the pros,...they will know,...you are looking at this issue purely from a fans perspective that is obvious,...you are not addressing the big picture...howz that for your answer?




The blankety blank germans got nothing to do with it!  Sheriff Buford T Justice

Sorry I couldn't resist!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 9, 2010)

bkl021475 said:


> The blankety blank germans got nothing to do with it!  Sheriff Buford T Justice
> 
> Sorry I couldn't resist!



That post is not going to be topped.  Go ahead and lock this one.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 9, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> bad idea.  when can they hire an agent, freshman year of college or freshman year of high school?  if you hire an agent in college, that agent is going to be looking at what is best for "him", the agent.  so all of a sudden, the athlete is listening to his agent, instead of his coaches and training staff.
> 
> what if a player tweaks a hammy and the trainers say he should be out 2 weeks and along comes the agent, saying that he should sit out 4 weeks, because he needs to be thinking about his draft status etc.  all of a sudden, you have an outsider influencing a single player, when he is not actually connected to the program, but again is only concerned about his own well being, down the road.
> 
> what's next, holding out during spring and summer practice, cause you don't feel like you are getting your reps?



Good post


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 9, 2010)

bkl021475 said:


> The blankety blank germans got nothing to do with it!  Sheriff Buford T Justice
> 
> Sorry I couldn't resist!


----------



## maker4life (Sep 9, 2010)

bkl021475 said:


> The blankety blank germans got nothing to do with it!  Sheriff Buford T Justice
> 
> Sorry I couldn't resist!


----------



## mickbear (Sep 9, 2010)

bkl021475 said:


> Are scholarship athletes allowed to have a normal part time job? Ex. working at wal mart or mcdonalds on their off time? I thought I heard before that they couldn't, does anyone know?


yes they can.i know that for a fact, because they have worked with me.a lot of times they get jobs from the Alumni.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 9, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> I appreciate the stance that it is a privilege but I'm just saying that to say they are getting a free education out of the deal is silly. Most of them don't graduate and the ones that do, many of them end up with a next to worthless degrees. And you're right, football players need CFB because their is no other legit way to showcase your talent and that is by design. Why would the NFL want to create a minor league when they have one for free?




Key phrase...college athletes get the opportunity for a "free education"...whether they choose to make anything of it is another matter entirely.


----------



## bnew17 (Sep 9, 2010)

bkl021475 said:


> Are scholarship athletes allowed to have a normal part time job? Ex. working at wal mart or mcdonalds on their off time? I thought I heard before that they couldn't, does anyone know?



yes you can...i had a job my sr year. Internship...got paid.  Most of the SA's dont have jobs, but i had to have one as a requirement of a business class i was taken.


----------



## Cranium (Sep 9, 2010)

pay them....today's system is nothing more than modern day slavery....don't give me this crap about free education, free meals, blah blah blah....
the universities are making MILLIONS off of young men donning pads & helmets & going out & risking debilitating injuries on a football field...oh & what happens if the athlete gets severely injured & can't play anymore?? scholarship cancelled..where is that free education, free meals, & blah blah blah now?


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 9, 2010)

Cranium said:


> pay them....today's system is nothing more than modern day slavery....don't give me this crap about free education, free meals, blah blah blah....
> the universities are making MILLIONS off of young men donning pads & helmets & going out & risking debilitating injuries on a football field...oh & what happens if the athlete gets severely injured & can't play anymore?? scholarship cancelled..where is that free education, free meals, & blah blah blah now?




How'd you come up with your screen name?....


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 9, 2010)

Cranium said:


> pay them....today's system is nothing more than modern day slavery....don't give me this crap about free education, free meals, blah blah blah....
> the universities are making MILLIONS off of young men donning pads & helmets & going out & risking debilitating injuries on a football field...oh & what happens if the athlete gets severely injured & can't play anymore?? scholarship cancelled..where is that free education, free meals, & blah blah blah now?



wrong, scholarship is not cancelled.  and modern day slavery?  be careful, that crack pipe might burn your lips.


----------



## maker4life (Sep 9, 2010)

Cranium said:


> pay them....today's system is nothing more than modern day slavery....don't give me this crap about free education, free meals, blah blah blah....
> the universities are making MILLIONS off of young men donning pads & helmets & going out & risking debilitating injuries on a football field...oh & what happens if the athlete gets severely injured & can't play anymore?? scholarship cancelled..where is that free education, free meals, & blah blah blah now?



How many players have lost scholarships due to injury ? And who's forcing anybody to play ?


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 9, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Key phrase...college athletes get the opportunity for a "free education"...whether they choose to make anything of it is another matter entirely.



Half of these kids are high school grad material much less an advance degree at a major university material. They are brough in because they are 250 and can run a 4.3. So it's "hey kid, you're a heck of a football player and that's what you are here for. Your dumb as a roadkill chicken but your reward is getting a degree. That general studies degree will take you a long ways kid... Now here, tote this football..."  Like I said, Mt. kody didn't even know what his major was!!!


----------



## Gumbo1 (Sep 9, 2010)

No, they should not get paid.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 9, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Half of these kids are high school grad material much less an advance degree at a major university material. They are brough in because they are 250 and can run a 4.3. So it's "hey kid, you're a heck of a football player and that's what you are here for. Your dumb as a roadkill chicken but your reward is getting a degree. That general studies degree will take you a long ways kid... Now here, tote this football..."  Like I said, Mt. kody didn't even know what his major was!!!




a degree is not handed to them, as sometimes athletes fail out of school.  sure, a general studies degree might not get you a job as an engineer, but there are plenty of jobs that don't require a specialized degree.  

what can one do with a degree in history?  plenty of people get a degree in one field that has nothing to do with what they will do after school.


----------



## Cranium (Sep 9, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> wrong, scholarship is not cancelled.  and modern day slavery?  be careful, that crack pipe might burn your lips.



Oh really?????  Would you prefer instead of "cancelled" I use the words "not renewed"????  Because scholarships are granted on a yearly basis & not a 4 yr basis.... 

go look it up & learn something


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 9, 2010)

Cranium said:


> Oh really?????  Would you prefer instead of "cancelled" I use the words "not renewed"????  Because scholarships are granted on a yearly basis & not a 4 yr basis....
> 
> go look it up & learn something




take a gander at what a medical hardship is....and learn something.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 9, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Half of these kids are high school grad material much less an advance degree at a major university material. They are brough in because they are 250 and can run a 4.3. So it's "hey kid, you're a heck of a football player and that's what you are here for. Your dumb as a roadkill chicken but your reward is getting a degree. That general studies degree will take you a long ways kid... Now here, tote this football..."  Like I said, Mt. kody didn't even know what his major was!!!



Now can you believe it? After only five years of playing football, I got a college degree.


----------



## jmar28 (Sep 9, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> a degree is not handed to them, as sometimes athletes fail out of school.  sure, a general studies degree might not get you a job as an engineer, but there are plenty of jobs that don't require a specialized degree.
> 
> what can one do with a degree in history?  plenty of people get a degree in one field that has nothing to do with what they will do after school.



x2 Me and my wife have a friend who got a degree in History, then he joined the Army


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 9, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Half of these kids are high school grad material much less an advance degree at a major university material. They are brough in because they are 250 and can run a 4.3. So it's "hey kid, you're a heck of a football player and that's what you are here for. Your dumb as a roadkill chicken but your reward is getting a degree. That general studies degree will take you a long ways kid... Now here, tote this football..."  Like I said, Mt. kody didn't even know what his major was!!!


Seriously?... can you not distinguish between an opportunity and an obligation?....or more clearly, are you saying that these athletes do not "have an opportunity" at a free education? really?...they are enrolled are they not? it is then up to them to take advantage of the opportunity,...regardless of how they got that opportunity,...you can't see that?


----------



## Cranium (Sep 9, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> take a gander at what a medical hardship is....and learn something.



??? Do you really understand what a medical hardship is??

my goodness..this is a PRIME example of how this issue gets all screwed up by folks who THINK they know but really don't.

FYI - a medical hardship is another way for an athlete to maintain a year of eligibility....it has not a dang thing to do with whether his/her scholarship is RENEWED at the end of the year....if the athlete can't perform at the required level after suffering the injury then the MAJORITY of the time his/her scholarship is NOT renewed for the following year!!!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 9, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> a degree is not handed to them, as sometimes athletes fail out of school.  sure, a general studies degree might not get you a job as an engineer, but there are plenty of jobs that don't require a specialized degree.
> 
> what can one do with a degree in history?  plenty of people get a degree in one field that has nothing to do with what they will do after school.




many attorneys and politicians start with a degree in history, then move on into their field of choice, why? because in order to have a post grad ( juris doctrate)degree you must first have a graduate degree....makes sense right
A degree in history is deemed to be the easiest of all the legitimate disciplines available...
so what can one do with a degree in History?....become President of the United States of America...


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 9, 2010)

Cranium said:


> ??? Do you really understand what a medical hardship is??
> 
> my goodness..this is a PRIME example of how this issue gets all screwed up by folks who THINK they know but really don't.
> 
> FYI - a medical hardship is another way for an athlete to maintain a year of eligibility....it has not a dang thing to do with whether his/her scholarship is RENEWED at the end of the year....if the athlete can't perform at the required level after suffering the injury then the MAJORITY of the time his/her scholarship is NOT renewed for the following year!!!!!



I don't know which school you are referring to, but for a fact I had several buddies who attained career ending injuries at BAMA and did NOT lose their scholarships...


----------



## bullgator (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow!...in this single thread I've read that college football players need money or they can't get a date ,and  student athletes are slaves ,....great, all we need now is for someone to play the race card and we'll have a flush going.
I suppose we can start a thread on how universities take advantage of the really smart kids and how they need to pay the science majors, pre-law majors, political science majors, business majors, engin.................


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 9, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> many attorneys and politicians start with a degree in history, then move on into their field of choice, why? because in order to have a post grad ( juris doctrate)degree you must first have a graduate degree....makes sense right
> A degree in history is deemed to be the easiest of all the legitimate disciplines available...
> so what can one do with a degree in History?....become President of the United States of America...



I have a degree in history.  But I'll never be president.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 9, 2010)

Why do people get so out of sorts when this topic is discussed?  I could almost swear that I was in the political or spiritual forum right now.  Why do people get so emotional about this?


----------



## bnew17 (Sep 9, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> take a gander at what a medical hardship is....and learn something.





Cranium said:


> ??? Do you really understand what a medical hardship is??
> 
> my goodness..this is a PRIME example of how this issue gets all screwed up by folks who THINK they know but really don't.
> 
> FYI - a medical hardship is another way for an athlete to maintain a year of eligibility....it has not a dang thing to do with whether his/her scholarship is RENEWED at the end of the year....if the athlete can't perform at the required level after suffering the injury then the MAJORITY of the time his/her scholarship is NOT renewed for the following year!!!!!



rex is spot on.

A medical hardship is not a way for an athlete to maintain a year of eligibility. You are thinking of a "medical redshirt" .  Of course you cant play half a season. tear your knee up and try and get a Redshirt. I had a medical redshirt my freshman year after i blew out my arm the first practice in spring. Im pretty familiar with the redshirt process, especially the medical part.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 9, 2010)

Cranium said:


> ??? Do you really understand what a medical hardship is??
> 
> my goodness..this is a PRIME example of how this issue gets all screwed up by folks who THINK they know but really don't.
> 
> FYI - a medical hardship is another way for an athlete to maintain a year of eligibility....it has not a dang thing to do with whether his/her scholarship is RENEWED at the end of the year....if the athlete can't perform at the required level after suffering the injury then the MAJORITY of the time his/her scholarship is NOT renewed for the following year!!!!!



if you have a jerk for a coach.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 9, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I have a degree in history.  But I'll never be president.



well if you weren't so danged biased toward the dawgs...


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 9, 2010)

a medical hardship waiver is a way to keep a athlete on scholarship, without it counting toward the 85 man roster.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 9, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> well if you weren't so danged biased toward the dawgs...



After I got out of the Marine Corps I had a chance to go to school with a lot of financial help do to my service.  I didn't know what I wanted to major in and I knew pretty much what I would end up doing for a living.  So I just majored in something that interested me.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 9, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> After I got out of the Marine Corps I had a chance to go to school with a lot of financial help do to my service.  I didn't know what I wanted to major in and I knew pretty much what I would end up doing for a living.  So I just majored in something that interested me.




I can't think of a better reason


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok yes they should get paid. Hear me out. They should get a percentage of there jersey sales only after they graduate with a degree. In student athlete "STUDENT" comes first. That is the only way I think they should make money. If they need spending money take a loan out, tell mom and dad to work more hours, I dont care what they have to do I struggled and so did my parents to put me through college. Why should they get paid when everything else they need is paid for.


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 9, 2010)

Cranium said:


> pay them....today's system is nothing more than modern day slavery....don't give me this crap about free education, free meals, blah blah blah....
> the universities are making MILLIONS off of young men donning pads & helmets & going out & risking debilitating injuries on a football field...oh & what happens if the athlete gets severely injured & can't play anymore?? scholarship cancelled..where is that free education, free meals, & blah blah blah now?



Wow! What an........ You have no idea what a free ride to college is worth. Don't answer. Most of these kids do not deserve a chance to even step foot on campus! So if a university did pull a scholarship away from one of these punks, so freaking what? Go home and do what you were born to do. Slavery, my gosh....really? That makes no sense and your about a century behind!


----------



## weagle (Sep 10, 2010)

I love college football, and unfortunately I don't think there is any way to pay the players and not ruin the sport that I love.

However as a conservative capitalist there is no way to make a rational argument that the room, board and free education has equal value to the millions of dollars that the athletes generate at a major SEC university.  First of all, none of that is free.  The athlete trades his time, efforts and talent to the school in return for those rewards.  The key commodity and most valuable is talent.  

Second, only  about 1 in 100 college players makes it to the pros so the argument that they earn huge money based on their college experience doesn't hold up for 99% of the players.

So 85 players (the talent) trades it's time effort and energies to the University for tuition (which is already free to many students here in GA) and room and board. The University receives untold millions in scholarship donations, ticket sales, TV revenue, logo sales, etc.  The University generates enough money off that resource to pay the Head coach a multimillion yearly salary plus several 6 figure assistants , as well as pay for all the other non revenue earning sports.  

Unlike pro baseball or basketball where a hotshot athlete can offer his talent on a free market that includes major and minor league professional leagues and college teams,  The NFL and the NCAA have positioned themselves to be a monopoly with the NCAA acting as a free farm system.

Lets face it sports fans, we don't want to ruin the sport we love and we are willing to exploit the monopoly status of the NCAA and NFL to make sure our universities control the market for athletic talent.  

Weagle


----------



## weagle (Sep 10, 2010)

bkl021475 said:


> Wow! What an........ You have no idea what a free ride to college is worth. Don't answer. Most of these kids do not deserve a chance to even step foot on campus! So if a university did pull a scholarship away from one of these punks, so freaking what? Go home and do what you were born to do. Slavery, my gosh....really? That makes no sense and your about a century behind!



There are no "Free" rides. I paid my way through college by playing ball and I don't consider myself a punk.   

Weagle


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 10, 2010)

weagle said:


> There are no "Free" rides. I paid my way through college by playing ball and I don't consider myself a punk.
> 
> Weagle



Well you took that wrong two ways then


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 10, 2010)

Many of these kids don't have parents who can give them extra spending money.

Most Div 1 schools make a ton of money off of them.

Getting jobs often brings NCAA scrutiny.

The free ride for an education is a super benefit.

The players are not slaves.

Having said that, I think that each play should be given spending money, not a salary.  I think a $100 to a $150 a week should be enough for gas and date money, but  not enough to get them in serious trouble.  I think this same allowance should go to all players.

I think the schools should provide them with long term disability coverage in the event that their career is ended by injury while playing.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 10, 2010)

weagle said:


> However as a conservative capitalist there is no way to make a rational argument that the room, board and free education has equal value to the millions of dollars that the athletes generate at a major SEC university.
> Weagle



How do we determine each players value and therefore individual worth....or do we pay them all the same which would seem to go against capitalism. 
How about a guy who works for a multi-billon dollar Fortune 500 company making 30-40K/yr which is nowhere near the equal value of that company. Capitalism is by definition to make a profit.
What about regular students that could use more money for food, housing, tuition, supplies, and so on. If mom and dad can't provide it these students either have to drop out, get a job, or both.  Ask any college student if they would like to have the deal the players have and see how they answer.....not just yes, but hail yes. 
What do the schools do with the profit from football?....I know they fund the other sports that can't support themselves for one.


----------



## weagle (Sep 10, 2010)

bullgator said:


> How do we determine each players value and therefore individual worth....or do we pay them all the same which would seem to go against capitalism.
> How about a guy who works for a multi-billon dollar Fortune 500 company making 30-40K/yr which is nowhere near the equal value of that company. Capitalism is by definition to make a profit.
> What about regular students that could use more money for food, housing, tuition, supplies, and so on. If mom and dad can't provide it these students either have to drop out, get a job, or both.  Ask any college student if they would like to have the deal the players have and see how they answer.....not just yes, but hail yes.
> What do the schools do with the profit from football?....I know they fund the other sports that can't support themselves for one.



As I said, there's no way to pay the athletes without ruining the sport we love.  But as far as paying them all the same: My free enterprise bone says heck no.  Do we pay all coaches the same, professors the same, pro athletes or entertainers the same?

With regard to all the other students who might love to be in the athletes shoe's, that has no bearing.  These athletes have a talent that is worth millions to the university.  Lets compare it to a famous singer like Carey Underwood.  What if her only option to profit from her talent was to trade it for a college scholarship and then after 4 years she could sell her talents to Nashville.  Those of us who believe in a liberty and a free capitalist society would never stand up for that kind of collusion.

Why is football the only sport where a talented athlete does not have the liberty to negotiate for the best deal for himself and his family?  Is it because we know what's best for him and that's a college education?  Because that's more fair to the other kids who don't have his talent?  I'd say those are pretty un- American ways of thinking.

Weagle


----------



## bullgator (Sep 11, 2010)

Weagle, those are two different comparisons. Athletes coming out of HS need the 3+ years to develop a still growing body and college football gives them that......and more. I'm sure the NFL has the 3 year rule for just that reason. I'd also say that some degree of mental maturity as it pertains to handling the next level is also taking place.  They are by definition "amateur athletes".  If Carrie Underwood's voice wasn't ready at 18 and a music scholarship with all the perks of the athletes was available and allowed her the opportunity to refine her talent, don't ya think that she'd gladly take it?.
The athletes get perks none of the other scholarship students get (much less the one's mom and dad pay for). How about the kids that are learning to cure diseases, discover new technology adavancements, or find solutions to our energy needs?.....how's their all you can eat cafeteria looking?.
As fans, once we start down the slippery path of paying players, allowing them to have agents, or revenue sharing I believe we won't like the monster we've created. No matter how it's instituted it will morph into something else in no time. After all, why is it so many of us choose college football over the pros anyway.


----------



## weagle (Sep 11, 2010)

bullgator said:


> Weagle, those are two different comparisons. Athletes coming out of HS need the 3+ years to develop a still growing body and college football gives them that......and more. I'm sure the NFL has the 3 year rule for just that reason. I'd also say that some degree of mental maturity as it pertains to handling the next level is also taking place.  They are by definition "amateur athletes".  If Carrie Underwood's voice wasn't ready at 18 and a music scholarship with all the perks of the athletes was available and allowed her the opportunity to refine her talent, don't ya think that she'd gladly take it?.
> The athletes get perks none of the other scholarship students get (much less the one's mom and dad pay for). How about the kids that are learning to cure diseases, discover new technology adavancements, or find solutions to our energy needs?.....how's their all you can eat cafeteria looking?.
> As fans, once we start down the slippery path of paying players, allowing them to have agents, or revenue sharing I believe we won't like the monster we've created. No matter how it's instituted it will morph into something else in no time. After all, why is it so many of us choose college football over the pros anyway.



Not only are they not "two different comparisons"  they are exactly the the same situation.  

Why are College football players treated differently than young baseball players, tennis players, boxers, basketball players?  There is no logical reason if you believe in liberty.  

The "we know what's best for you, you need an education and more time to learn your sport"  argument is a selfish argument that we make because we love college football and don't want it to be ruined.  

The "what about the other students who are learning to cure cancer, be teachers etc" doesn't hold water because life is not fair.  I'm a firm believer in economic liberty, not economic equality.  

I have made the point that if we start paying college players it will ruin the sport we love.   That does not mean we should be able to deny college football players the rights and liberties afforded to us by the constitution.  The current monopoly run by the NFL and the NCAA does just that.

I am not for paying college football players, but I admit that my reasoning is selfish and I recognize that it is an injustice.   

Weagle


----------



## bullgator (Sep 11, 2010)

Maybe we're taking two different routes to the same conclusion........


----------

